# I'm drunk



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I just drank 3/4 of a bottle of wine and had a steak.

 Just like old times.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Why not just finish the bottle?

:beer: 

Mark


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Funny you should say that, I was just thinking the same thing. I imagine you gotta be a funny drunk:talk:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kuan,
is that bottle 1/4 full? or 3/4's empty?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

and no slurred typing either.....quite impressive


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

People, the last 1/4 I had to save in case I had to deglaze a pan in an emergency. Priorities, priorities.  

Nah, ran out of steak. 

Really the truth is I had to save some for Heidi.


----------



## andrew563 (Oct 12, 2005)

Funny thing, I was rather drunk myself last night.


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

_Reality is an illusion caused by an alcohol deficiency.

Mark_


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ladies and gentlemen may I introduce the new "Frugal Gourmet" Kuan, take a bow!:crazy:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I'm thinking of changing my signature to-
'Hold my beer. Now watch me do _this"_


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

ROTFLMAO

Is it noon yet?

Yes, and sometimes I cook with it too....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kuan, I'm only an hour away by plane, and you didn't save me any???  

Having met you and Heidi, I'm fairly sure it'd have been a lot of fun. :roll:


----------



## chef_fatchicken (Feb 20, 2006)

Reminds me of me!!:blush:


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm usually pretty smashed every time I log on. Tonight, I'm enjoying some nice wine on top of a stomach full of tamales and steak. Yummmmmm!


----------

